# Dealing with Insurance Companies



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

I got a call yesterday of a woman who has been battling with ice dams since she bought the house 5 years ago. She had been breaking down the icicles until one sent her to the ER with injury to the arm forcing her to call me for help. 
Upon arrival I noticed icicles dripping out of the soffit and down and freezing on the siding. Entering into the garage/ basement (the home is a walk/ drive in basement and cape above 12/12 roof system) I was noticing mold on the ceiling and water dripping from a light fixture that was actually on! 
Further investigating I noticed the main floor wrap around deck covered with ice and snow has no apparent flashing. Homeowner had no concept of the extent of the damage or ability to use her HO's Insurance to bring things back to normal. 

My questions:

1. How much should the Insurance Company be liable for? 

2. Ice induced leaks alone on the first floor wall, or following down to the first main floor/ basement ceiling? 

3. If the water damage on the basement ceiling is actually caused from lack of flashing detail on the deck and is not new or related to the roof leaking? 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------

